# GFWL Savedata in der Cloud



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

Moin, 

ich will dark souls aufm PC und Laptop zocken, falls ich mal gut werde in dem Spiel. Nun habe ich aufm PC immerhin schon das Tutorial geschafft. Ich hab mich auf dem selben Steam und windows account aufm Laptop jetzt angemeldet, aber da sind meine Speicherdaten nicht drin. 
Was kann ich tune?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (29. März 2013)

Den Spielstand im Spielstandspeicherort an den anderen PC kopieren. bsp gta4 C:/user/appdata/rockstargames/gta4/savegames oder ähnlich.Noch nee Besonderheit die Spielstände sind nicht auf andere acccounts übertragbar. bei manchen games geht es aber doch bsp halo 2


----------



## batmaan (29. März 2013)

dann muss ich immer den Speicherbestand hin und her schieben?


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (30. März 2013)

ja so sieht es aus


----------

